# Arduino Talking Skull Project on the Cheap



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi folks, 
I'm working on an arduino talking skull project for a greeter for our haunt for next year. The skull is a cast I made of a high end skull (medical grade realistic) but I rotocast it out of resin to keep the weight down. My intention is to build a skeleton greeter in a booth that is activated by a PIR sensor when people approach, it will greet them and I'm hoping to integrate a 3 axis head movement as well as "lip" synching to an MP3 module that plays my greeting. The entire budget is less than $30. The Arduino uno board was $3, the VU meter board was 99 cents, the servo was $1.20, the MP3 player module was 58 cents, the PIR sensor was 99 cents and the incidentals were somewhere between free and $5. The biggest cost was the skull, but I was able to make a mold and thus I can make as many copies as I need. Honestly, any cheap, blow-molded plastic skull would work fine for this project.
In this video I have just made the servo react to the sound files using the "Jawduino" technique by Mike: http://buttonbanger.com/?page_id=137

So with a LOT of help from the above link and a little innovation, here is the first step of my Skelly Greeter project:
https://youtu.be/HNuj2Mft27Q 

I will eventually upload all of the Arduino code as I figure it out (I am brand new to all of this) and I will include a parts list as I get all of the bits and see if they actually work! Till then follow along and let me know what you think or if you have any questions!


----------



## Rabbit101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Good one..... I ordered a couple to add to my Laser Vortex modules


----------

